# Out of this world - Interview with Neil Armstrong



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. So I know it has nothing to do with the outdoors, or fishing/hunting in Utah, but it is exceptional and worth sharing. Neil Armstrong granted an exclusive interview to a group in Australia and they have posted that interview. If you have any kind interest in that part of our history, it is worth the time to check it out.

http://thebottomline.cpaaustralia.com.au/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Gary. I finally finished watching the last of the series last night.

What a great part of American history and what a hero Neil Armstrong was.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it Goob. I made my kids sit down and we watched all the segments together as a family one night. My only thing is I wish we had watched it before we went to the Smithsonian Air & Space Museum a couple years ago. That would have been far more meaningful if we would have done that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What a cool video! I loved how humble Neil Armstrong was. Considering what an amazing feat he had accomplished with his crew, he didnt toot his horn and say "hey, look at how awesome I am." I wish we still had people like that to look to in the world today.



JFK said:


> "We choose to do ... these things, not because they are easy but because they are hard."


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Armstrong is an interesting dude. After his NASA career, he became an engineering professor in Ohio and pretty much disappeared from the public view, unlike Aldrin. Which is interesting in its own right. It had been decades since he had done any kind of recorded interview. I think of how much I learned from this interview, and how much my kids learned. I love his humble approach. At the same time, I am kind of sad he hasn't done more interviews. Not to toot his own horn, but to do as he did in this interview - talk about problem solving, team work, overcoming obstacles, etc.... So many could benefit from his humble yet interesting demeanor. There were so many lessons in leadership, vision, work, and life in this. From a guy that has an instant hook. Many people could really benefit from his message. I wish he would share it more.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Armstrong is an interesting dude. After his NASA career, he became an engineering professor in Ohio and pretty much disappeared from the public view, unlike Aldrin. Which is interesting in its own right. It had been decades since he had done any kind of recorded interview. I think of how much I learned from this interview, and how much my kids learned. I love his humble approach. At the same time, I am kind of sad he hasn't done more interviews. Not to toot his own horn, but to do as he did in this interview - talk about problem solving, team work, overcoming obstacles, etc.... So many could benefit from his humble yet interesting demeanor. There were so many lessons in leadership, vision, work, and life in this. From a guy that has an instant hook. Many people could really benefit from his message. I wish he would share it more.


Good insight. A guy like that could really inspire rising generations to reach beyond the mark and do amazing things


----------

